# Black spots on the carpet?



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

The last three places I've lived have all developed black spots on the carpet almost immediately after I move in. I can't figure out what it's coming from or how to prevent it and it does NOT come out with carpet cleaner or even a steam cleaner. We take our shoes off when we come inside, so we're not tracking anything in, DS only eats in the kitchen, so he's not spilling, we're not moving things around, so it's not rubbing off the bottom of furniture. I don't know if it has anything to do with it, but when I lived in a townhouse, it only developed on the bottom floor.

What is going on and how can I prevent and/or clean it?


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minkajane* 
The last three places I've lived have all developed black spots on the carpet almost immediately after I move in. I can't figure out what it's coming from or how to prevent it and it does NOT come out with carpet cleaner or even a steam cleaner. We take our shoes off when we come inside, so we're not tracking anything in, DS only eats in the kitchen, so he's not spilling, we're not moving things around, so it's not rubbing off the bottom of furniture. I don't know if it has anything to do with it, but when I lived in a townhouse, it only developed on the bottom floor.

What is going on and how can I prevent and/or clean it?

I get that in the dining room where we come out of the kitchen. What I finally figured out was it is water dripping off my wet hands or glass, onto the floor. Dirt gets attracted to it, and shows up as very dark spots.

Most of them come out with my carpet cleaner. We only use water in the carpet cleaner (soap residue would attract more dirt)


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't know what it could be, but...you could try to clean it by dabbing the spot with a q-tip soaked in hydrogen peroxide. I've found it is good for removing small stains on carpet or dining room chair upholstery. I also love Bac-Out for any organic stain.


----------



## Jodie (Jul 18, 2002)

Can one put Bac Out in a carpet cleaner?


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodie* 
Can one put Bac Out in a carpet cleaner?

I'm not sure..I just spray or pour it directly on the carpet and let it sit. Bi-o-Kleen makes a carpet cleaner but I've never tried it.


----------



## mrd (Jun 8, 2014)

*Black spots on carpet*



minkajane said:


> The last three places I've lived have all developed black spots on the carpet almost immediately after I move in. I can't figure out what it's coming from or how to prevent it and it does NOT come out with carpet cleaner or even a steam cleaner. We take our shoes off when we come inside, so we're not tracking anything in, DS only eats in the kitchen, so he's not spilling, we're not moving things around, so it's not rubbing off the bottom of furniture. I don't know if it has anything to do with it, but when I lived in a townhouse, it only developed on the bottom floor.
> 
> What is going on and how can I prevent and/or clean it?


I have the same problem in a townhouse that I am living in and I am on the bottom floor. They are popping up all over the carpet. Could it be mold? It feels slightly damp when i feel the area? If anybody has an answer please respond. They are driving me slightly nuts.

Marcy


----------



## Jake Hankins (Jun 16, 2014)

mrd said:


> I have the same problem in a townhouse that I am living in and I am on the bottom floor. They are popping up all over the carpet. Could it be mold? It feels slightly damp when i feel the area? If anybody has an answer please respond. They are driving me slightly nuts.
> 
> Marcy


Yes you can be mold. I was same problem I also use same color carpet and mold this carpet from the shop.:thumb


----------



## ShantelPace (Jul 8, 2014)

How many times did you wash it? Wash it 3 to 4 times. After that if the black spot appears same as before, then may be there was mold. Use mold removal products to clean it.


----------



## Jake Hankins (Jun 16, 2014)

4 to 5 time I wash my carpet. I have seen this url that you used. Nice.:thumb


----------

